# Reliable Sub in Oakland county Michigan



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

If anyone is looking for a reliable sub shoot me a message. Looking to take on properties in the Oakland county area from Southfield to west Bloomfield. Well equipped with reliable staff and equipment


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

Still looking


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Send me a pm with your contact info.

I'm always looking for good guys to give work to.

Jim


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

*Sub*

Send me a PM with contact number, looking for subs in Southfield, west bloomfield, Novi.


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

Plow Solutions;1502135 said:


> Send me a PM with contact number, looking for subs in Southfield, west bloomfield, Novi.


Tried sending you a pm but it doesn't allow (plow solutions)


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

Call me 248-881-8237.


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

Left you several messages.


----------

